# Ideas needed



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I need some ideas for a costume to fit my display this year. I'm working on a back-story for my display but basically my house will be transformed into "The Dark Rock Cafe". A place not for the living to party but, for all the dead, undead, sick and twisted creatures of Rock and roll to party one night a year. 

I call myself "The Manager" or "The Man" for short, what costume would fit this type of theme?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Meatloaf (Eddie) from The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd go with Elvis, King of Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas, I'll think about them. I did drop by Hot Topic yesterday and got a few more ideas.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Undertaker.......Grim reaper......Necromancer.......Hades/devil.......Witch doctor/shaman.....


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

I think I would go with a mad hatter look myself. Something between the Mad Hatter from Alice in Wonderland crossed with the Gene Wilder version of Willy Wonka.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

If you are going to play the Manager part. I would think a zombie in a suit. Somewhere between Beetle Juice and the Blues Brothers. Definitely need a good hat, dark glasses, and lots of annoying one liners.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I will think on the costume idea but your theme is awesome. Give us details on your plans!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I think a top hat and cane are a must. I like the idea of a dark lensed monocle in one eye and a crazy contact lens in the other for kind of a "ringmaster" look. A more traditional suit (well aged/rotted) and zombification is a good standby for a more "managerial" type.
Nice to see someone else from Utah on the board!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

UTAH!? How about dressing as a 1970's Osmond..aww..it has to fit a THEME...dang.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

PeeWeePinson said:


> I will think on the costume idea but your theme is awesome. Give us details on your plans!


Thanks PeeWee. Here's what I have for a backstory so far and I'll let you know what I have planed and what I have done so far later...have my son's birthday party to do the rest of the day.

The Dark Rock Cafe...

The Dark Rock Café is a café not for the living but, for the dead, undead, twisted and insane of the world of rock. Not the rockers themselves but for the creatures and worlds they created in their songs and music. The living are not allowed in this cafe. The living do play a part&#8230;a big part&#8230; in the café's purpose but, more on that later. First I will explain the purpose behind the café and then how this purpose is achieved.

The Dark Rock Café comes alive on the first of October and is allowed to operate for 31 days. As I said before this café is not for the living but, for the worlds and creatures of dark rock and roll. The boards on the windows of the café are not to keep people out but, to keep the dark energies in. "They" are allowed to party for the month of October to dissipate the evil energies built-up over the past year. They pray on each other inside the café so they do not have to pray on the world of the living.

You see when a song is written the creature or world of that song is created in the nether world. As physics teaches energy can not be destroyed only converted into other forms. So every time a dark song is played, either live or a recording, a small part of that energy is transferred to the nether world and to the creature or world of that song. They get stronger with every playing of the song. Steven of Alice Cooper fame is there, the burning and dying world of Black Sabbath's into the void is here, and the unnamed killer of Slipknot's wait and bleed can also be found here.

Each rock n roll group has a grave in The Dark Rock Café graveyard where the creatures and worlds the bands have created exists. Each grave is not just a seven foot, by three foot, by six foot plot of earth but a complete universe into its self, where they live their dark lives hidden from the physical world you and I live in. There are burning worlds, serial killers, and madmen living their sick demented lives out under the unholy ground of The Dark Rock cafe every day.

As people have know through-out time, but something that has been lost to our "modern" world, life is a balance. Light and dark, Yen and Yang, good and evil. Yes evil is necessary. How would you know smooth with knowing rough, or light without darkness, or good without evil? But, they must stay in balance for the world as we know it to continue.

That's where my job comes in. During the year The inhabitants of The Dark Rock Café receive energies when their music is played and get stronger by the day. So by October they threaten to break loose of their worlds and enter into ours&#8230;this can not be allowed to happen! I as the Manager, or "The Man" , have been tasked, by both the light and dark side, to make sure the dark forces stay in their place. I'm allowed to open The Café for 30 days each year to allow these forces to party their asses off and dissipated the dark energy built-up over the past year.

You can not know the acts which go on behind the walls of The Dark Rock Café for they would surely drive you mad. I alone must manage the Café and keep rain on the horrors inside. To dissipate enough of the dark energies I do need a little help so on the 31st of October, Halloween night, I allow the children of the world inside the garage of the café, as close as I dare. This serves two purposes, first I take a little of each child's good energy to balance the horrors going on inside and second, I give a little of the dark energy to each child to take out into the night and discharge. Their Halloween sprite and sugar highs are more than enough to work-off the tiny bit of energy I pass along to them.

While in the garage I pass-out candy and dark energy, in the house all hell is breaking loose. inside is a mad house of death and destruction being played-out on a dark stage. The energy reaches a fever pitch and flows through me and into the night with the children. Then the time comes&#8230;everything goes quite in the house.. the last TOT has received their candy and heads out into the nigh laughing.

They have all have returned to their worlds under The Dark Rock Café's graveyard&#8230;spent, the world is safe from them for another year. I am also spent and the energy given to me, and The Dark Rock Café, by the light and dark sides is also gone&#8230;but not completely. Yes the lights are turned off, the graveyard becomes just wood shapes and PVC pipe fencing, and the boards over the windows turn into foam and 1X2s but, somewhere Alice Cooper is singing "Welcome to My Nightmare" and a rocker is listening to Slipknot on their Ipod&#8230;.and I can feel the energy start to flow.

In the spring you may see me in my garage building a soul tree, or a tombstone, and think to yourself, "There's that Halloween nut at it again." but, now you will know why I do it and I know come the first of October the power will be given to me to contain the dark forces of Rock and Roll.


----------

